# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  تعالو نعمل فانوس رمضان

## سيمفونية كاتبه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

@ فانوس رمضان @


فكرة أعجبتني في إحدى المواقع وسأقوم بتنفيذها قريباً للأطفال 

الأدوات .. 


ورقة A4 ( ألوان مختلفة ) .. مقص .. صمغ .. زينة 


الطريقة ..


إحضار الورق الملون ..




طي ( ثني ) الورقة بالطول ..




قص الورقة الى ما قبل النهاية بقليل ..




فتح الورقة بتأني .. لتثبيتها من الطرفين ..





لصق طرفي الورقة بالصمغ ..




يصبح شكلها هكذا بعد لصقي طرفي الورقة .. 





قص شريط من الورق بلون آخر .. ووضع الصمغ على طرفيه ..




تثبيت الشريط الورقي على الفانوس من الجانبين ..

ليصبح شكلها النهائي بهذه الطريقة ..



بإمكان الطفل تزيين الفانوس بأشكال النجوم والهلال المختلفة ..

وأيضاً يمكن وضع لمبه بداخله ... أنا عن نفسي هعمل واحد 

إنتهى .. 

دمــــتم بأفضـــــل حـــــال ..*

----------


## thereallove

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا هسبقك 

بس انا عارف الطريقه دي من ييجي 15 سنه كده  :: 

بعملها وبفضل اعمل زينه للشارع

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا هسبقك 
> 
> بس انا عارف الطريقه دي من ييجي 15 سنه كده 
> 
> بعملها وبفضل اعمل زينه للشارع


*ههههههههههه كل سنه وإنت طيب يا أحمد

وعلى فكره انا سبقتك وكمان بحضر للزينه 

تحياتي*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*كل عام وانتم جميعاً بخير*

----------


## ابن البلد

كل سنة وأنت طيبة هايدي
وينعاد عليكي الأيام بكل خير إن شاء الله

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> كل سنة وأنت طيبة هايدي
> وينعاد عليكي الأيام بكل خير إن شاء الله


*وانت طيب يا ابن البلد

وكل سنه وأسرتك وأبناء مصر جميعاً بألف خير

ورمضان كريم*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*انا هعمله واديه لواد ابن اختي 
بدل ماشتريله فانوس ههههه


سلمتي هايدي 
كل سنه وانتي طيبه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *انا هعمله واديه لواد ابن اختي 
> بدل ماشتريله فانوس ههههه
> 
> 
> سلمتي هايدي 
> كل سنه وانتي طيبه*


*هههههههههههههه ادفع ياخالو ادفع

كل سنه وانت طيب

وأشكرك على وجودك في الموضوع اخي الفاضل

تحياتي*

----------


## sally

ياه يا هايدي , ماما كانت بتعملنا الفانوس ده زمان واحنا صغيرين اوي وكنا نحط جواه لمبة ونعلقه في الشارع 

بس دلوقتي الصيني يكسب واوفر  :: 

بس انا عايزة فانوس اعلقه في التوقيع بتاعي مش لاقية فانوس شيك وانيق كده

----------


## لمسة حنان

فكرة حلوة

شكرا لك

وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين

----------

